# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > The Rumour Mill >  Preggy?

## sexc-shannie

I am new to this board and site so sorry if this has been said.
Been I heard rumors that Rosie gets pregnant. So her and Craig will have to see each other. Is this true I heard it on the radio and I think it should happen. Does anyone know if it's true?

----------


## Luna

this was rumoured a while ago when sally and kevin were against them seeing each other. Dont think this will havppen now

----------


## star_girl

whoooaaa it would be amazing if it did though!

----------


## sexc-shannie

yeah sorry thats this has been talked about already. But anyways it would be great and seeing sallys face! :Cartman:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> But anyways it would be great and seeing sallys face!


"RAWWWSIEEEEEEE!!!!!"             :Rotfl:

----------


## sexc-shannie

Poor girl if she saw rosie and craig on the sofa doing nothing really then making her take the morning after pill! Wonder what she'll do if she fount out she was pregant :Searchme:  poor rosie

----------


## Cornishbabe

:Lweek:  This was rumoured about ages ago. So im guessing its not going to happen now.

unless there is anymore ideas about this happening

----------


## tammyy2j

I heard that Frankie becomes pregnant but doesn't know who the father is because she sleeps with both Danny and Adam. Nathan is out of the picture because he and Frankie split up and he leaves Weatherfield. Haven't heard of Rosie getting pregnant only that Kevin and Sally allow Craig and her to see each other and Sophie develops a huge crush on Craig.

----------


## sexc-shannie

Adam :Cartman:  Oh my god! Does anyone know when this would be on t.v?

----------


## tammyy2j

> Adam Oh my god! Does anyone know when this would be on t.v?


Got from another soapboard it is only a rumour but i think Frankie and Adam hook up would be better than Frankie and Jamie hook up which i think now has been scrapped. Adam sees the only way to get back at Danny is by hooking up with Frankie but he ends up falling for her. Danny is still trying to get back with Frankie.

----------


## sexc-shannie

Yeah I wouldn't really like it if Jamie and frankie hooked up, because she's like his mum! It would be like the Boone and Shannon storyline in lost a bit sick.

----------

